# Polaroid picture trouble.



## Techman55 (Jan 19, 2009)

Polaroid Mod#900T Product#FLM-1911.
When I turn the TV on there will be a white screen and sound. The remote will only control the off and on of the TV.
Than the sound went off also only control with remote is off and on.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I'd look for bad caps in the power supply. Other than that you probably have a problem on the main board that may be more costly to fix tghan the set is worth. You can try getting a schematic or service manual from them, but last I checked they had none available.


----------

